# does anyone show?



## Bambi1 (Jan 13, 2010)

does anyone else show? today i brought home a show boy called Tommy. he is 2 years old and has 1 challenge certificates. his old owner was looking for another home for him due to her moving house and cant take him with her. he is so laid back, he stands still whilst grooming and lies down if needed during grooming, he l,oves to just lie down on my lap lol. 

his old owner gave me all his show stuff and everything he owns lol. she is also going to follow us in the show ring. 

i would love advice off other people who show


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Showing is an expensive hobbie. Only the most dedicated people have the patience. LOL But it's a lot of fun. You would have to learn the proper care of his coat and how to do those topknots. 

Just curious, what's his registered name? Who's his breeder? We'd love to see who he's related to her. It should say on his papers. Is he in coat?

But most show exhibitors either co-own the show dog with the original breeder or pay $4,000+ for one. A reputable breeder even states with their pet quality pups that "if anything was to happen that the owner will be unable to keep the dog, then it must be returned to the breeder." Weird, how this owner just gave him to you for free. JMO But whatever, have fun! 

I wish you good luck with your new show baby.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi! And welcome to Spoiled Maltese :smilie_daumenpos: 

Yes, there are members here who show their dogs and are very knowledgeable. I'm sure they will be able to answer any questions you may have.

Personally, I've been showing my Ava for a short while and do it just for fun. It's a lot of work, time and money, it's also a lot of fun.

I look forward to seeing pictures of your new boy.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

:happy: Show us your "jazz hands"! Couldn't resist! 

I am fascinated by the dog show world and am looking at attending the AMA Nationals this year. I would like to do obedience with Bogie (he is neutered AKA) and get my little girl started in junior handling. Good luck with your new adventure!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Congrats on your new baby!! You'll have to share pics!! 

I started showing a few years ago and love it!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I gather you are not in the states. I know shows can differ in point systems, etc. elsewhere. Please tell us
where you are as there are others showing that are on this board from different countries. How wonderful
the breeder thought so well of you as to let you show him. Good luck!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

You're in the UK aren't you? My Milo is from the Uk and I show him!!
what breeder is Tommy from? I'd love to know! He probably has a few of the same dogs in his pedigree as Milo does.

One CC is brilliant!! Thats a 3rd of the way to becoming a Champion!

I am a complete newbie to showing so I'm not sure if I can be of much help but I know a bit about showing in the UK as its similar to Ireland.

You're aim is to get 3 CC's as thats what you need for him to become a champion, but you only need 2 now! :biggrin: 
There is a CC at every show for the best male and the best female in the breed.
The winners of all the classes(puppy, open, etc.) will go against each other for the CC. one will get the CC and another will get the reserve CC(which means that they are 2nd best - its still really really good to get a reserve though!!).The male and female that have one a CC will go against each other for Best of Breed(BOB) and the winner goes forward to compete in the group (the toy group - all the other BOB's in the toy breeds) and the winner of the group will go in for Best in Show(BIS).

Maltese are shown in the UK wearing only 1 topknot(I have seen some with double topknot but generally its only 1). I get all of Milo's show bows from http://www.myladysdogbows.com/home.html
He must be in full coat
you need a show lead - I only use the ones with a silk neck piece.
I use all royal blue and black show bows and leads.
in the ring you walk him on your left side - keeping the lead short.
here in Ireland we walk in whats called a triangle and then up and down in a straight line but I'm not sure about the UK, it could be the same.

these products are very useful
Plush puppy protein balm - http://www.plushpuppy.co.uk/protein_coat_balm.html
Plush puppy OMG grooming spray - http://www.plushpuppy.co.uk/omg_grooming_spray.html
heat protector spray - for blow drying and straightening of the coat.

I find this helpful : http://www.plushpuppy.com.au/content/index.php?id=49



Try to find some ringcraft classes as they will teach you a lot!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Crufts Dog Show 
11-14 March 2010 at the National Exhibition Centre, Birmingham, West Midlands 
Nip along to see what happens... may not be too far from where you live 
Show information and tickets available from http://www.crufts.org.uk/


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Showing is fun and exciting. Here in the states it is an expensive hobby. Your on your way to having that Champion. 









Tina


----------



## Bambi1 (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 17 2010, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874517


> You're in the UK aren't you? My Milo is from the Uk and I show him!!
> what breeder is Tommy from? I'd love to know! He probably has a few of the same dogs in his pedigree as Milo does.
> 
> One CC is brilliant!! Thats a 3rd of the way to becoming a Champion!
> ...


whats your milos show name? what breeder? i need to look at his papers, i know he is registerd as he uses the vets i work at and i have been to many shows just to watch him. he is so handsome in the ring. his old owner is going to train me with the showing lol.

are malteses kept in wraps when not showing?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 08:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874692


> whats your milos show name? what breeder? i need to look at his papers, i know he is registerd as he uses the vets i work at and i have been to many shows just to watch him. he is so handsome in the ring. his old owner is going to train me with the showing lol.
> 
> are malteses kept in wraps when not showing?[/B]


Milo's reg name is Suncube Don't Pass Me By. He's from Suncube maltese in Scotland  

its really your choice on whether you want to keep him in wraps and also depends on the coat.
I'm going to try to not keep Milo in wraps.


----------



## Bambi1 (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 04:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874694


> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 08:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874692





> whats your milos show name? what breeder? i need to look at his papers, i know he is registerd as he uses the vets i work at and i have been to many shows just to watch him. he is so handsome in the ring. his old owner is going to train me with the showing lol.
> 
> are malteses kept in wraps when not showing?[/B]


Milo's reg name is Suncube Don't Pass Me By. He's from Suncube maltese in Scotland  

its really your choice on whether you want to keep him in wraps and also depends on the coat.
I'm going to try to not keep Milo in wraps.
[/B][/QUOTE]

no way!! Tommys reg name is Suncube Royal Pardon!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874702


> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 04:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874694





> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 08:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874692





> whats your milos show name? what breeder? i need to look at his papers, i know he is registerd as he uses the vets i work at and i have been to many shows just to watch him. he is so handsome in the ring. his old owner is going to train me with the showing lol.
> 
> are malteses kept in wraps when not showing?[/B]


Milo's reg name is Suncube Don't Pass Me By. He's from Suncube maltese in Scotland  

its really your choice on whether you want to keep him in wraps and also depends on the coat.
I'm going to try to not keep Milo in wraps.
[/B][/QUOTE]

no way!! Tommys reg name is Suncube Royal Pardon!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Really, is that his Kennel Club Registered name???? Nice name, i may have to use that one sometime :huh:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874720


> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874702





> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 04:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874694





> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 08:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874692





> whats your milos show name? what breeder? i need to look at his papers, i know he is registerd as he uses the vets i work at and i have been to many shows just to watch him. he is so handsome in the ring. his old owner is going to train me with the showing lol.
> 
> are malteses kept in wraps when not showing?[/B]


Milo's reg name is Suncube Don't Pass Me By. He's from Suncube maltese in Scotland  

its really your choice on whether you want to keep him in wraps and also depends on the coat.
I'm going to try to not keep Milo in wraps.
[/B][/QUOTE]

no way!! Tommys reg name is Suncube Royal Pardon!!
[/B][/QUOTE]



Really, is that his Kennel Club Registered name???? Nice name, i may have to use that one sometime :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: 

I was about to ask you if you bred him but she pm'd me - she made a mistake - he's from Delcost.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Orla, thanks for letting me know 

BUT i seriously doubt that my good friend Christine sold or gave any show dog to this person!!!!!!!!!

Something smells fishy to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Just incase i am wrong, i will call Christine just now


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Bambi1, i am just off the phone to Christine Gillies of Delcost Maltese, can you please contact her, if you PM me i can give you her phone number! This is something she would like to investigate further, thanks!

She assures me she has not sold a show dog to anyone who has one CC & there is no one else in this country who owns one of her show dogs with one CC under the name of Delcost Royal Pardon!


----------



## Bambi1 (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874737


> Hi Bambi1, i am just off the phone to Christine Gillies of Delcost Maltese, can you please contact her, if you PM me i can give you her phone number! This is something she would like to investigate further, thanks!
> 
> She assures me she has not sold a show dog to anyone who has one CC & there is no one else in this country who owns one of her show dogs with one CC under the name of Delcost Royal Pardon![/B]


thats what it says on his papers, i am now hoping it is his papers.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well that is an interesting turn of events! I hope Tommy's breeder hasn't made the OP step into a heaping pile of something. I'm hoping it was just a huge misunderstanding. :huh:


----------



## Bambi1 (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 12:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874758


> Well that is an interesting turn of events! I hope Tommy's breeder hasn't made the OP step into a heaping pile of something. I'm hoping it was just a huge misunderstanding. :huh:[/B]


what does OP mean?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 10:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874760


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 12:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874758





> Well that is an interesting turn of events! I hope Tommy's breeder hasn't made the OP step into a heaping pile of something. I'm hoping it was just a huge misunderstanding. :huh:[/B]


what does OP mean?
[/B][/QUOTE]

You. It stands for Original Poster


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874756


> QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874737





> Hi Bambi1, i am just off the phone to Christine Gillies of Delcost Maltese, can you please contact her, if you PM me i can give you her phone number! This is something she would like to investigate further, thanks!
> 
> She assures me she has not sold a show dog to anyone who has one CC & there is no one else in this country who owns one of her show dogs with one CC under the name of Delcost Royal Pardon![/B]


thats what it says on his papers, i am now hoping it is his papers.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well surely you would know what his registered name was, since you have supposedly watched him in the ring & how on earth can he be registered as Suncube Royal Pardon one minute but then you make a mistake & it's Delcost Royal Pardon the next???????

Please, don't try to pull the wool over my eyes, your wasting my time here!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874762


> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874756





> QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874737





> Hi Bambi1, i am just off the phone to Christine Gillies of Delcost Maltese, can you please contact her, if you PM me i can give you her phone number! This is something she would like to investigate further, thanks!
> 
> She assures me she has not sold a show dog to anyone who has one CC & there is no one else in this country who owns one of her show dogs with one CC under the name of Delcost Royal Pardon![/B]


thats what it says on his papers, i am now hoping it is his papers.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well surely you would know what his registered name was, since you have supposedly watched him in the ring & how on earth can he be registered as Suncube Royal Pardon one minute but then you make a mistake & it's Delcost Royal Pardon the next???????

Please, don't try to pull the wool over my eyes, your wasting my time here!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Also, you would know the breeder's name, right? If you had gone to see Tommy show multiple times, like you said, you would be familiar with his breeder's name and his registered name.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

yikes! 

I did find it very hard to believe that you bought a dog that you hope to show and you didn't even know who bred him or what his reg name is.


----------



## Bambi1 (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874771


> yikes!
> 
> I did find it very hard to believe that you bought a dog that you hope to show and you didn't even know who bred him or what his reg name is.[/B]


his reg name is Delcost Sundance Royal Pardon and no, i never met his breeder.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874778


> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874771





> yikes!
> 
> I did find it very hard to believe that you bought a dog that you hope to show and you didn't even know who bred him or what his reg name is.[/B]


his reg name is Delcost Sundance Royal Pardon and no, i never met his breeder.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok look, IF this dog is called Delcost Sundance Royal Pardon then his breeder "Delcost Maltese" wants to talk with you as i said in my previous reply.

Don't you want this sorted out? 

PM me & i will give you the breeders phone number, she is VERY eager to chat with you  Or should i just invite her to come here & publicly chat with you?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874781


> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874778





> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874771





> yikes!
> 
> I did find it very hard to believe that you bought a dog that you hope to show and you didn't even know who bred him or what his reg name is.[/B]


his reg name is Delcost Sundance Royal Pardon and no, i never met his breeder.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok look, IF this dog is called Delcost Sundance Royal Pardon then his breeder "Delcost Maltese" wants to talk with you as i said in my previous reply.

Don't you want this sorted out? 

PM me & i will give you the breeders phone number, she is VERY eager to chat with you  Or should i just invite her to come here & publicly chat with you?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh i really hope the lady who gave him to you hasn't gotten you into something that isn't your fault. If you have a Delcost boy and you got him for free, you are very lucky!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

WOWIE,WOW WOW <slowly tip toes back out of this thread> :huh:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 17 2010, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874488


> Showing is an expensive hobbie. Only the most dedicated people have the patience. LOL But it's a lot of fun. You would have to learn the proper care of his coat and how to do those topknots.
> 
> Just curious, what's his registered name? Who's his breeder? We'd love to see who he's related to her. It should say on his papers. Is he in coat?
> 
> ...


I knew something was strange....Bambi1, this really isn't your fault at all. Good luck with your new malt whether you show him or not!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874778


> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874771





> yikes!
> 
> I did find it very hard to believe that you bought a dog that you hope to show and you didn't even know who bred him or what his reg name is.[/B]


his reg name is Delcost Sundance Royal Pardon and no, i never met his breeder.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Bambi1, this is a message direct from "Christine Gillies of Delcost Maltese" please heed this advice:-

*You do not have a Delcost male, and if you can prove you do, Christine Gillies of Delcost Maltese needs to know where you got it!!

Christine has never registered a dog by this name and she needs to know where you got this dog from. It must have a fake pedigree and you will need to return it to the lady who gave you the dog and find out what is going on!!!

You will never be able to show it here in the UK with a Delcost name.*


Again, i urge you to PM me & i will give you her phone number!


----------



## Bambi1 (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874798


> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874778





> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874771





> yikes!
> 
> I did find it very hard to believe that you bought a dog that you hope to show and you didn't even know who bred him or what his reg name is.[/B]


his reg name is Delcost Sundance Royal Pardon and no, i never met his breeder.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Bambi1, this is a message direct from "Christine Gillies of Delcost Maltese" please heed this advice:-

*You do not have a Delcost male, and if you can prove you do, Christine Gillies of Delcost Maltese needs to know where you got it!!

Christine has never registered a dog by this name and she needs to know where you got this dog from. It must have a fake pedigree and you will need to return it to the lady who gave you the dog and find out what is going on!!!

You will never be able to show it here in the UK with a Delcost name.*


Again, i urge you to PM me & i will give you her phone number!
[/B][/QUOTE]

i just rang the lady i got Tommy from! im fumming now! she has addmited to me that its a fake pedigree! she said she showed a friends dog who i always thought was Tommy as she used to call him that, she knew i liked him so she made a fake pedigree so i would think he was good breeding, i also found out he came from a lady who only had one litter!

im so angry, i want to report the lady but dont no how to.
she doesnt any REAL papers for him! i was really looking forward to showing him  now i cant.

im really sorry for everything that i said, i was just going off the pedigree i was given


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Can you tell me the name of the lady you got Tommy from, please.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874803


> QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874798





> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874778





> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874771





> yikes!
> 
> I did find it very hard to believe that you bought a dog that you hope to show and you didn't even know who bred him or what his reg name is.[/B]


his reg name is Delcost Sundance Royal Pardon and no, i never met his breeder.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Bambi1, this is a message direct from "Christine Gillies of Delcost Maltese" please heed this advice:-

*You do not have a Delcost male, and if you can prove you do, Christine Gillies of Delcost Maltese needs to know where you got it!!

Christine has never registered a dog by this name and she needs to know where you got this dog from. It must have a fake pedigree and you will need to return it to the lady who gave you the dog and find out what is going on!!!

You will never be able to show it here in the UK with a Delcost name.*


Again, i urge you to PM me & i will give you her phone number!
[/B][/QUOTE]

i just rang the lady i got Tommy from! im fumming now! she has addmited to me that its a fake pedigree! she said she showed a friends dog who i always thought was Tommy as she used to call him that, she knew i liked him so she made a fake pedigree so i would think he was good breeding, i also found out he came from a lady who only had one litter!

im so angry, i want to report the lady but dont no how to.
she doesnt any REAL papers for him! i was really looking forward to showing him  now i cant.

im really sorry for everything that i said, i was just going off the pedigree i was given
[/B][/QUOTE]

So you thought the 'friend's dog' that you had seen the lady show was Tommy, the dog you were given? I'm so confused. Why would the lady do that to you? What was her goal? She had to know you'd find out it wasn't a real pedigree. Why would she do that? What was in it for her?


----------



## Bambi1 (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874805


> Can you tell me the name of the lady you got Tommy from, please.[/B]


i cant give any info out about clients who use our veterinary surgery. i have reported this to my head vet and he said he will try and sort it out for me, im absolutly devistated. im also sorry it looked like i was lying about Tommy, i was truley just telling you what was on his pedigree


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Did you get KC registration papers with him?


----------



## Bambi1 (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874811


> Did you get KC registration papers with him?[/B]


#
no, she said she will sort those out for me! cant belive i have been scammed like this!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Look, you need to PM me for Christines telephone number as she is not a very happy person at the moment & will Sue any parties involved in this!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874809


> QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874805





> Can you tell me the name of the lady you got Tommy from, please.[/B]


i cant give any info out about clients who use our veterinary surgery. i have reported this to my head vet and he said he will try and sort it out for me, im absolutly devistated. im also sorry it looked like i was lying about Tommy, i was truley just telling you what was on his pedigree
[/B][/QUOTE]


What Vets do you work in?


----------



## Bambi1 (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874818


> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874809





> QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874805





> Can you tell me the name of the lady you got Tommy from, please.[/B]


i cant give any info out about clients who use our veterinary surgery. i have reported this to my head vet and he said he will try and sort it out for me, im absolutly devistated. im also sorry it looked like i was lying about Tommy, i was truley just telling you what was on his pedigree
[/B][/QUOTE]


What Vets do you work in?
[/B][/QUOTE]

look, i just want to leave all this now! im not ringing people i dont know, i apologise greatly, even though it was not my fault, i will not be posting in this thread again,

im sorry again.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874820


> QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874818





> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874809





> QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874805





> Can you tell me the name of the lady you got Tommy from, please.[/B]


i cant give any info out about clients who use our veterinary surgery. i have reported this to my head vet and he said he will try and sort it out for me, im absolutly devistated. im also sorry it looked like i was lying about Tommy, i was truley just telling you what was on his pedigree
[/B][/QUOTE]


What Vets do you work in?
[/B][/QUOTE]

look, i just want to leave all this now! im not ringing people i dont know, i apologise greatly, even though it was not my fault, i will not be posting in this thread again,

im sorry again.
[/B][/QUOTE]

But regardless of whether you "like" this or feel "uncomfortable" Delcost is a VERY well-respected maltese breeder around the entire WORLD. Her malt won Best of Breed at Westminster last year and has been all around the world. I really feel bad for Christine about this, I'd hate to see any harm happen to her reputation. And what if this "friend" does this again? To another "innocent friend"? And the innocent friend shows the dog and then maybe breeds with another? She needs to face the consequences and I'm surprized, being how upset you are with her, you don't want to see her face them yourself. JMHO


----------



## Bambi1 (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 02:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874824


> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874820





> QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874818





> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874809





> QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874805





> Can you tell me the name of the lady you got Tommy from, please.[/B]


i cant give any info out about clients who use our veterinary surgery. i have reported this to my head vet and he said he will try and sort it out for me, im absolutly devistated. im also sorry it looked like i was lying about Tommy, i was truley just telling you what was on his pedigree
[/B][/QUOTE]


What Vets do you work in?
[/B][/QUOTE]

look, i just want to leave all this now! im not ringing people i dont know, i apologise greatly, even though it was not my fault, i will not be posting in this thread again,

im sorry again.
[/B][/QUOTE]

But regardless of whether you "like" this or feel "uncomfortable" Delcost is a VERY well-respected maltese breeder around the entire world. Her malt won Best of Breed at Westminster last year and has been all around the world. I really feel bad for Christine about this. And what if this "friend" does this again? To another "innocent friend"? She needs to face the consequences and I'm surprized, being how upset you are with her, you don't want to see her face them yourself. JMHO
[/B][/QUOTE]

she admitted she made the pedigree herself. i have rang the police and they are going to speak to her tomorrow,. it wont be happening again, i will be making sure of it, please, trust me, i rang the police straight after i had spoken to the lady


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

It's the Kennel Club that you need to ring!

Can you send me a copy of the fake pedigree please!


----------



## Bambi1 (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874827


> It's the Kennel Club that you need to ring!
> 
> Can you send me a copy of the fake pedigree please![/B]


i cant, the police have taken it with them for evidence and i will ring them first thing tomorrow


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874825


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 02:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874824





> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874820





> QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874818





> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874809





> QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874805





> Can you tell me the name of the lady you got Tommy from, please.[/B]


i cant give any info out about clients who use our veterinary surgery. i have reported this to my head vet and he said he will try and sort it out for me, im absolutly devistated. im also sorry it looked like i was lying about Tommy, i was truley just telling you what was on his pedigree
[/B][/QUOTE]


What Vets do you work in?
[/B][/QUOTE]

look, i just want to leave all this now! im not ringing people i dont know, i apologise greatly, even though it was not my fault, i will not be posting in this thread again,

im sorry again.
[/B][/QUOTE]

But regardless of whether you "like" this or feel "uncomfortable" Delcost is a VERY well-respected maltese breeder around the entire world. Her malt won Best of Breed at Westminster last year and has been all around the world. I really feel bad for Christine about this. And what if this "friend" does this again? To another "innocent friend"? She needs to face the consequences and I'm surprized, being how upset you are with her, you don't want to see her face them yourself. JMHO
[/B][/QUOTE]

she admitted she made the pedigree herself. i have rang the police and they are going to speak to her tomorrow,. it wont be happening again, i will be making sure of it, please, trust me, i rang the police straight after i had spoken to the lady
[/B][/QUOTE]


mmmmmmmhmmmmm  I could really care less about police, and I'm sure Christine could too. I'd be more surprized if they knew what a maltese actually was for that fact! LOL


----------



## Bambi1 (Jan 13, 2010)

am i still ok 2 keep Tommy though? i have fallen in love with him already and couldnt let him go.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm sure that Christine will still want to speak to you!!

surely you would want this lady's name out there so other will know not to get scammed in the future!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874828


> QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874827





> It's the Kennel Club that you need to ring!
> 
> Can you send me a copy of the fake pedigree please![/B]


i cant, the police have taken it with them for evidence and i will ring them first thing tomorrow
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok, let me phone my friend who is a police officer to see if this is normal procedure, give me 5 minutes!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't understand it - it doesn't make sense!!

so you got the dog for free yet the lady still went to all the trouble to make a fake pedigree and lie to you - either you are lying or the lady has a mental issue!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Why would the police get involved if there was no money being scammed? Sooo many inconsistancies here.


----------



## Bambi1 (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874834


> I don't understand it - it doesn't make sense!!
> 
> so you got the dog for free yet the lady still went to all the trouble to make a fake pedigree and lie to you - either you are lying or the lady has a mental issue![/B]


she gave me Tommy as she wanted him to continue to " show" (if he ever did) i have always liked him, i asked for his pedigree and she gave me this fake one!
why would i lie
? i want this sorted. thats y i rang the police and i will be ringing the KC tomorrow. this is fraud!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874837


> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874834





> I don't understand it - it doesn't make sense!!
> 
> so you got the dog for free yet the lady still went to all the trouble to make a fake pedigree and lie to you - either you are lying or the lady has a mental issue![/B]


she gave me Tommy as she wanted him to continue to " show" (if he ever did) i have always liked him, i asked for his pedigree and she gave me this fake one!
why would i lie
? i want this sorted. thats y i rang the police and i will be ringing the KC tomorrow. this is fraud!
[/B][/QUOTE]

So let me get this straight, this "Tommy" that you have in your possession is a different dog than the "Tommy" you saw show frequently with "the lady/vet clinic client" ? Is there much of a difference?

As far as you keeping Tommy, it would depend on who truly owns him but I would strongly suggest having him neutered. Can you post some pics of him? I'd love to see him.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874840


> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874837





> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874834





> I don't understand it - it doesn't make sense!!
> 
> so you got the dog for free yet the lady still went to all the trouble to make a fake pedigree and lie to you - either you are lying or the lady has a mental issue![/B]


she gave me Tommy as she wanted him to continue to " show" (if he ever did) i have always liked him, i asked for his pedigree and she gave me this fake one!
why would i lie
? i want this sorted. thats y i rang the police and i will be ringing the KC tomorrow. this is fraud!
[/B][/QUOTE]

So let me get this straight, this "Tommy" that you have in your possession is a different dog than the "Tommy" you saw show frequently with "the lady/vet clinic client" ? Is there much of a difference?

As far as you keeping Tommy, it would depend on who truly owns him but I would strongly suggest having him neutered. *Can you post some pics of him? I'd love to see him*.
[/B][/QUOTE]

me too!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874837


> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874834





> I don't understand it - it doesn't make sense!!
> 
> so you got the dog for free yet the lady still went to all the trouble to make a fake pedigree and lie to you - either you are lying or the lady has a mental issue![/B]


she gave me Tommy as she wanted him to continue to " show" (if he ever did) i have always liked him, i asked for his pedigree and she gave me this fake one!
why would i lie
? i want this sorted. thats y i rang the police and i will be ringing the KC tomorrow. this is fraud!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Just out of curiosity, what shows did you attend when you frequently saw "Tommy" being shown & what registered name was he shown under?


----------



## Bambi1 (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874842


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874840





> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874837





> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874834





> I don't understand it - it doesn't make sense!!
> 
> so you got the dog for free yet the lady still went to all the trouble to make a fake pedigree and lie to you - either you are lying or the lady has a mental issue![/B]


she gave me Tommy as she wanted him to continue to " show" (if he ever did) i have always liked him, i asked for his pedigree and she gave me this fake one!
why would i lie
? i want this sorted. thats y i rang the police and i will be ringing the KC tomorrow. this is fraud!
[/B][/QUOTE]

So let me get this straight, this "Tommy" that you have in your possession is a different dog than the "Tommy" you saw show frequently with "the lady/vet clinic client" ? Is there much of a difference?

As far as you keeping Tommy, it would depend on who truly owns him but I would strongly suggest having him neutered. *Can you post some pics of him? I'd love to see him*.
[/B][/QUOTE]

me too!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


yes, and they do look the same and i will keep trying to post pics once i find my phone cable


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Mrs Gillies is the one who needs to ring her lawyer, not 'the police' as has been pointed out and as you would surely have noticed if you had called in the police yourself. What someone has allegedly done could be defamatory and/or criminal deception, maybe fraud if any money had changed hands which you have said was NOT the case here. 

It is Mrs Gillies livelihood and impeccably good reputation in the Maltese breed throughout the world that is at stake here. What you have said could make her the target of a lot more online naughtiness. Trust me, I work for a firm of Internet Lawyers and I have found a lot of this nonsense going on on many forums including dog and horse ones - know what I mean?

There is a saying that goes something like "When you reach the bottom of a slippery slope, STOP DIGGING".


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874844


> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874842





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874840





> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874837





> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874834





> I don't understand it - it doesn't make sense!!
> 
> so you got the dog for free yet the lady still went to all the trouble to make a fake pedigree and lie to you - either you are lying or the lady has a mental issue![/B]


she gave me Tommy as she wanted him to continue to " show" (if he ever did) i have always liked him, i asked for his pedigree and she gave me this fake one!
why would i lie
? i want this sorted. thats y i rang the police and i will be ringing the KC tomorrow. this is fraud!
[/B][/QUOTE]

So let me get this straight, this "Tommy" that you have in your possession is a different dog than the "Tommy" you saw show frequently with "the lady/vet clinic client" ? Is there much of a difference?

As far as you keeping Tommy, it would depend on who truly owns him but I would strongly suggest having him neutered. *Can you post some pics of him? I'd love to see him*.
[/B][/QUOTE]

me too!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


yes, and they do look the same and i will keep trying to post pics once i find my phone cable
[/B][/QUOTE]

Briana.....ring a bell :smheat:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The personal relationship you had with this woman and her dog, would preclude you from having to protect her because she came to the vet clinic. Why would your vet care about giving out any information, it has nothing to do with what went on between the Dr. and this woman and what care went on between the two of them? It is between the two of you.........


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874844


> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874842





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874840





> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874837





> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874834





> I don't understand it - it doesn't make sense!!
> 
> so you got the dog for free yet the lady still went to all the trouble to make a fake pedigree and lie to you - either you are lying or the lady has a mental issue![/B]


she gave me Tommy as she wanted him to continue to " show" (if he ever did) i have always liked him, i asked for his pedigree and she gave me this fake one!
why would i lie
? i want this sorted. thats y i rang the police and i will be ringing the KC tomorrow. this is fraud!
[/B][/QUOTE]

So let me get this straight, this "Tommy" that you have in your possession is a different dog than the "Tommy" you saw show frequently with "the lady/vet clinic client" ? Is there much of a difference?

As far as you keeping Tommy, it would depend on who truly owns him but I would strongly suggest having him neutered. *Can you post some pics of him? I'd love to see him*.
[/B][/QUOTE]

me too!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


yes, and they do look the same and i will keep trying to post pics once i find my phone cable
[/B][/QUOTE]

you can use a webcam to take pics


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874847


> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874844





> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874842





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874840





> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874837





> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874834





> I don't understand it - it doesn't make sense!!
> 
> so you got the dog for free yet the lady still went to all the trouble to make a fake pedigree and lie to you - either you are lying or the lady has a mental issue![/B]


she gave me Tommy as she wanted him to continue to " show" (if he ever did) i have always liked him, i asked for his pedigree and she gave me this fake one!
why would i lie
? i want this sorted. thats y i rang the police and i will be ringing the KC tomorrow. this is fraud!
[/B][/QUOTE]

So let me get this straight, this "Tommy" that you have in your possession is a different dog than the "Tommy" you saw show frequently with "the lady/vet clinic client" ? Is there much of a difference?

As far as you keeping Tommy, it would depend on who truly owns him but I would strongly suggest having him neutered. *Can you post some pics of him? I'd love to see him*.
[/B][/QUOTE]

me too!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


yes, and they do look the same and i will keep trying to post pics once i find my phone cable
[/B][/QUOTE]

Briana.....ring a bell :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL where have I heard that before.... puppylove, ect. Who remebers? Lets keep this going. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874854


> QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874847





> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874844





> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874842





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874840





> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874837





> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874834





> I don't understand it - it doesn't make sense!!
> 
> so you got the dog for free yet the lady still went to all the trouble to make a fake pedigree and lie to you - either you are lying or the lady has a mental issue![/B]


she gave me Tommy as she wanted him to continue to " show" (if he ever did) i have always liked him, i asked for his pedigree and she gave me this fake one!
why would i lie
? i want this sorted. thats y i rang the police and i will be ringing the KC tomorrow. this is fraud!
[/B][/QUOTE]

So let me get this straight, this "Tommy" that you have in your possession is a different dog than the "Tommy" you saw show frequently with "the lady/vet clinic client" ? Is there much of a difference?

As far as you keeping Tommy, it would depend on who truly owns him but I would strongly suggest having him neutered. *Can you post some pics of him? I'd love to see him*.
[/B][/QUOTE]

me too!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


yes, and they do look the same and i will keep trying to post pics once i find my phone cable
[/B][/QUOTE]

Briana.....ring a bell :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL where have I heard that before.... puppylove, ect. Who remebers? Lets keep this going. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


haha! oh yeah, the member with like 8 dogs and step kids at like 18


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874858


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874854





> QUOTE (jude'n'jools @ Jan 18 2010, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874847





> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874844





> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874842





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874840





> QUOTE (Bambi1 @ Jan 18 2010, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874837





> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 18 2010, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874834





> I don't understand it - it doesn't make sense!!
> 
> so you got the dog for free yet the lady still went to all the trouble to make a fake pedigree and lie to you - either you are lying or the lady has a mental issue![/B]


she gave me Tommy as she wanted him to continue to " show" (if he ever did) i have always liked him, i asked for his pedigree and she gave me this fake one!
why would i lie
? i want this sorted. thats y i rang the police and i will be ringing the KC tomorrow. this is fraud!
[/B][/QUOTE]

So let me get this straight, this "Tommy" that you have in your possession is a different dog than the "Tommy" you saw show frequently with "the lady/vet clinic client" ? Is there much of a difference?

As far as you keeping Tommy, it would depend on who truly owns him but I would strongly suggest having him neutered. *Can you post some pics of him? I'd love to see him*.
[/B][/QUOTE]

me too!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


yes, and they do look the same and i will keep trying to post pics once i find my phone cable
[/B][/QUOTE]

Briana.....ring a bell :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL where have I heard that before.... puppylove, ect. Who remebers? Lets keep this going. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


haha! oh yeah, the member with like 8 dogs and step kids at like 18 
[/B][/QUOTE]
And.. worked for a vet.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874860


> And.. worked for a vet.[/B]


oh, what a coincidence!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Why'd she stop talking to us? :bysmilie:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874868


> Why'd she stop talking to us? :bysmilie:[/B]


maybe she had to go groom Tommy, Bambi and her 8 or 9 other dogs!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I must have missed something


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (villemo @ Jan 18 2010, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874883


> [/B]


I feel the same way, just sitting here reading all thats been going on like a mystery show, and wondering how and what was going to be said next. I guess we won't know the ending. :w00t: :smpullhair: Who is Tommy? Where is Tommy? Is he a show baby? Is there really a Bambi? What happens next? Were we being scammed?


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (villemo @ Jan 18 2010, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874883


> [/B]


This literally made me LOL.


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jan 18 2010, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874886


> QUOTE (villemo @ Jan 18 2010, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874883





> [/B]


just sitting here reading all thats been going on like a mystery show, and wondering how and what was going to be said next.
[/B][/QUOTE]

and that´s exactly what i wanted to say with the smileys...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm just now reading this thread and shaking my head. :confused1: 

Whoever you are, whatever dog you have or don't have, whatever person tried to scam you,* stop posting about this and DO THE RIGHT THING*. *FOLLOW THE GOOD ADVICE OF THE PEOPLE HERE.* *ISN'T THAT WHY YOU POSTED, TO GET ADVICE?* 

Contact the breeder whose name is being scammed. Give her the scammer's info. That is the right thing to do. Then enjoy the dog or dogs you have. 

:smheat: OK, I am done now.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 18 2010, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874893


> I'm just now reading this thread and shaking my head. :confused1:
> 
> Whoever you are, whatever dog you have or don't have, whatever person tried to scam you,* stop posting about this and DO THE RIGHT THING*. *FOLLOW THE GOOD ADVICE OF THE PEOPLE HERE.* *ISN'T THAT WHY YOU POSTED, TO GET ADVICE?*
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What lesson to be learned...know your breeder,know the source of a dog? Wow ,I never knew it could be so complicated... 

Did first owner attempt to show this dog w/ a fake pedigree and got caught? She stated she was moving and couldn't take the dog w/ her? It all seemed odd from the first post and I know nothing of the show scene. I wouldn't just give my dogs away to anyone,if I had to move,I'd open a vein,sell blood,sell everthing to move someplace that would allow me to keep all of my babies and we're not talking show dogs here,were talking pets,beloved pets for sure. I can't imagine giving a potential champion for free.

But who knows, stranger things have happened... 6 years after I got my girls ,their mother and her mate ended up w/ us...now that's wierd...
I came by my 2 rehomees ( I call them rescues) by serendipity. The breeder I got my girls from,through a wierd series of events and bad choices,let her dogs pass through many hands who didn't take care of them and eventually she called me to ask if I would take them in. They'd reached the end of the road for homes and were on their way to a shelter. Wierd because the 8 yr old female is the mother of my girls,the male was purchased as her mate after the father of my girls was hit by a truck.. I guess you can call the family mother,step father and kids...

What I wonder is did this person actually own this dog she just gave away to Bambi. Why wouldn't the police take custody of the dog until the identity of the dog and it's true owner would be established... If it came w/ a fake pedigree ,then is it a stolen dog to begin with? What scares me is what could eventually happen to this dog? We know nothing about the OP. Was she naive and wanted a show dog and found an easy short cut? I don't know. I don't know all the ins and outs of showing dogs,wouldn't have a clue,that's why I never had any aspirations to show since I've never been to a show.

I'm sure I will learn more about it the more I'm on list.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow. What a busy day it's been here today. I read the beginning of this thread much earlier... :shocked: . The only thing I can think of is....if I were scammed (ummmm if you get a dog for free are u actually being scammed?)....anyway if I was scammed, I'd want to advertise the person's name EVERYWHERE so it doesn't happen to anyone else.

......but I still must be missing something *scratches head* the dog was free? So like when she goes to enter him in a show and is denied, the previous owner jumps out and says "April Fools"!!???


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Bambi joins and posts for the first time on January 13 ... 5 days ago. By yesterday he/she was bored to tears and wanted to stir things up a bit. Hence the post. Could it be that Bambi is friends with Lola's Mom who just happened to get the boot a few days ago? My guess is that Bambi is right now on someone else's computer, following this thread, eating popcorn and laughing at how this is all playing out. Good chance that there is no dog named Tommy bred by SunCube, Delcost or anybody else in the UK who already has 1 CC and was given to her to show. I hope she/he doesn't choke on the popcorn!

MaryH


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I think it's pretty obvious that this person doesn't even the dog she speaks of in this thread...sounds like it was all made up to me. They were either trying to create an "identity" for themselves on here by starting this story but didn't think they'd get figure out...or they were intentionally trying to stir things up. This person doesn't even have any pictures of this dog, nor do they have any info about the person they supposedly bought the dog from. Sounds like it was all made up to me


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Just to let you all know guys, this is made up. This person has serveral usernames and I was told even more on other forums. Same "no camera cords" for pictures, same itty bitty dogs, same clothes obsessed, same "worked as a vet", from UK.

The mods know about her too. They're just keeping the thread open as of our request. It's pretty darn entertaining to watch the truth come out. 

Usernames: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=47464&hl= 
As soon as this user stopped coming here, this was was created: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=49091&hl=
As soon as that user stopped our OP joined. 

Funny... all these coincidencs(sp?)... 

Whats really confusing me is what their intensions are of joining? Do they really need help? Or are they just trying to stir us all up? 

OP, I would love you to prove me wrong...


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

this person must have a boring life...or a lot of time to waste


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 05:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874927


> Just to let you all know guys, this is made up. This person has serveral usernames and I was told even more on other forums. Same "no camera cords" for pictures, same itty bitty dogs, same clothes obsessed, same "worked as a vet", from UK.
> 
> The mods know about her too. They're just keeping the thread open as of our request. It's pretty darn entertaining to watch the truth come out.
> 
> ...


Oooooh - you're good. I'm off work today so have been perusing this off and on. Wasn't one of these "members" also the person from the UK who worked at a vet's office and claimed that a co-worker had hijacked her SM user name and was saying things that made her look like an awful dog owner? Can't find that particular post but it sure sounds familiar . . . but then memory is starting to go . . .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Now that I see the posts you can see a common theme,among many the over use of lol and ha,ha, after nearly every sentence. Wierd one was after she said her one dog died at 16.

"my first chihuahua was called Monty and he died when he was 16 lol."
"sorry for how long that was lol "

I'm not sure why someone would "lol" after saying their dog died at age 16.....
Very strange,and I was a psych nurse !!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874927


> Just to let you all know guys, this is made up. This person has serveral usernames and I was told even more on other forums. Same "no camera cords" for pictures, same itty bitty dogs, same clothes obsessed, same "worked as a vet", from UK.
> 
> The mods know about her too. They're just keeping the thread open as of our request. It's pretty darn entertaining to watch the truth come out.
> 
> ...


I swear, Briana, you should be a criminal investigator! I always thought those members seemed too familiar...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

SM detectives are out again  I have been enjoying this thread all day. Very entertaining.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Honestly, I think you ladies should be recruited by the CIA! I think you could probably locate Osama Bin Ladin in very short order! I am impressed!


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (villemo @ Jan 18 2010, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874883


> [/B]


Now that is funny


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (villemo @ Jan 18 2010, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874883


> [/B]


 :goodpost: I loved this :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jan 18 2010, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875037


> QUOTE (villemo @ Jan 18 2010, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874883





> [/B]


 :goodpost: I loved this :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

It was perfect for the "occasion"!! We also have this one that is similar ... opcorn:

This has been added: :Waiting:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:Waiting: 

Just testing it out, hee hee!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

"She" has joined a few other forums and same story....multiple usernames and wild stories, again, no pics. I think she should take to writing books with her wild imagination.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This whole post reminded me of Nancy Grace's program tonight. This young woman tried to hire someone to kill her husband and she did not know she was talking to a police detective and it was all caught on tape. When she was finally arrested, she swore to her husband, it was not true. The evidence was all there and we could see and hear it but she kept telling him, it was all lies and it was not true. You can understand people telling untruths but when confronted, they keep making up stories. It is almost like saying, "That is my story and I'm sticking to it!!!" So sad~~~~~


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well living in fantasy land is fun I guess. Kinda sounds like Casey Anthony with a dog,if there's really a dog... :wacko1:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

You guys are amazing to figure all this out! I can barely keep myself from falling off the couch laughing at this Bambi1 person! My oldest daughter (25) is a meth addict and will lie while actively caught doing the thing she is lying about. Just blows my mind...

Bogie and I will just sit in our quiet little Iowa home watching the crazies of the world go by on the internet...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 19 2010, 07:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874927


> Just to let you all know guys, this is made up. This person has serveral usernames and I was told even more on other forums. Same "no camera cords" for pictures, same itty bitty dogs, same clothes obsessed, same "worked as a vet", from UK.
> 
> The mods know about her too. They're just keeping the thread open as of our request. It's pretty darn entertaining to watch the truth come out.
> 
> ...


You're 100% right..this is the same poster as puppylove and the other name she used...angel something. Same MO, same style of writing, same bad grammar, same story. I would just totally ignore all of her posts. I'm willing to bet there isn't a Tommy or 18 million other pets either. Poor girl.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Was just reading through her intro thread as puppylove1 and saw this:
QUOTE


> i was looking at pictures earlier and princess keeps waging her tail loads when i look at pics of puppy milo, i keep tlling her he is too young lol but she refuses to listen haha[/B]


her fake dog had a crush on my Milo  


I can't get over how she was basically caught out in one intro thread back in sept but still continued to post as that member and create more accounts! :shocked:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Not to worry, Orla.
Puppylove1, angels mommy, and bambi1 have now been banned and I doubt we'll see angel18 around here again either - she (gender assumed ) moved off to another board to talk about breeding one of her many rescue dogs :shocked: but was stopped in her tracks :chili: because she over-stepped the mark just as she did here when she tried to impress people here by mentioning <strike>British</strike> sorry Elaine, Scottish breeders that she had no doubt come across in her travels around cyberspace.
This has been an incredible thread to watch unfold - well done everyone :rockon: 
In defence of Brits, I gotta say not all of us are as flakey as her ... at least I hope not :brownbag:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 18 2010, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875079


> This whole post reminded me of Nancy Grace's program tonight. This young woman tried to hire someone to kill her husband and she did not know she was talking to a police detective and it was all caught on tape. When she was finally arrested, she swore to her husband, it was not true. The evidence was all there and we could see and hear it but she kept telling him, it was all lies and it was not true. You can understand people telling untruths but when confronted, they keep making up stories. It is almost like saying, "That is my story and I'm sticking to it!!!" So sad~~~~~[/B]


Oh, you are so right!! For example, you have no idea how many people we have caught with more than one username and some have even conversed with themselves! Almost every time they are asked about it, they say it is their DH, their roommate, etc. Even when, in some cases, you can go back to their posts and it is obvious they don't have a roommate.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

This is pretty sad. Not even the dog forums are immune to internet trolls. Some SNERT is getting a good laugh somewhere. I have to say, good detective work ladies. If it smells like kaka, then it prolly is.


----------

